# AMT/Ertl '75 Corvette instruction sheet missing



## Lamarth (Sep 27, 2008)

Hi-

I stumbled across a unassembled (but opened) AMT/Ertl 1975 Corvette kit (kit #31813, circa 2002) at the local thrift store the other day so I snatched it up. The parts are all there but the instruction sheet is missing (but I only paid $3.50 so I'm not complaining  ) While I can probably do without the sheet, would someone happen to have a copy they could scan, or know of a place where I can get a copy?

Thanks!
David


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

I have the instructions for the MPC '75 Corvette Convertible. No scanner, right now, so here is a photo (click to download a larger copy):


Not sure of these will work for you. I'm pretty sure AMT and MPC were the same company.


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

Your the best kit, Thinks for your help, ONCE AGAIN, You know, SOMEWERE in all my searching on the net that is, I ran across a place that has Downloadable, 1:24 and 1:25 scale Model car and truck Instruction sheets. 
I DONT REMMBER WHERE IT WAS Off hand, but I know I have seen it, and used it as well. I will go do some more searching today and see if I can find it again, I don't know why I didn't bookmark it then, A site like that in Invaluable.

Ian


----------



## Lamarth (Sep 27, 2008)

@Kit-Junkie:

Thanks! This'll work fine! Maybe not exactly like the AMT kit but it'll give me a good assembly guideline.

@Ian:
I found that website you were thinking about- http://public.fotki.com/drasticplasticsmcc/instruction_sheetsh/instruction_sheets/

The guy has tons of AMT instructions but not for my particular kit-I guess it's because the kit is a AMT-Ertl.  I did bookmark it for future reference though.

Thanks, all!
David


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

Not the one I saw, BUT a great site none the less, "WOW" Thinks Dave, I will use this page to help others who many be searching as well, Very nice site indeed.
and Hay Dave, if your doing any builds, POST THEM HERE, so we can watch and give are comments, Thats kind of what we do here, IF YOU LIKE, we will be here.

Ian


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

Bob is backlogged with instruction sheets to upload. Last time we tlaked he had a few cases to scan in. 
Anytime I get a new kit I scan the instruction sheets and decals for him. 
It'll take some time but eventually he'll get all of them there. He does have some wants for the instruction sheets, so if you all have time to look and scan it would be appreciated. 
Check out the "real" site:
DPMCC model instruction site.
Chris


----------



## Lamarth (Sep 27, 2008)

Thanks, Chris- I've changed my bookmark to point to DPMCC instead. I found the other URL from another post to a specific instruction sheet, so I just backed up a few directories and saved that instead 

I'll keep checking the site periodically for my instruction sheet, but for now kit-junkie's post will work as a general guide for me.


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

Nice one Chris, GOOD TO SEE YOU AS WELL, THINKS for the link, Booked marked and saved on this end, I have A lot of Older and Rear kits now, Maybe There are some there I could help with, If i new what he was looking for I would have NO PROBLEM scanning the instructions and decals sheets for ANYONE REALLY. Would love to help.

Ian


----------

